# Cbt or psychotherapy ?



## Hannes92 (Jan 28, 2015)

I've started taking medication(sertraline), and I've been going to therapy,however it's psychotherapy which is just talking basically. My therapist can also give me cbt, but what is better, regular or cbt ?


----------



## Francus (Apr 16, 2015)

I was told (multiple times, once from a psychiatrist) that CBT is definitely better for anxiety disorders. I'll probably try it soon (along with group therapy).


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Definitely CBT.

Psychotherapy is largely a waste of time (and money) for many people. You already know you have a problem with social anxiety. There's no need to delve deep into your childhood to discover what you already know. You need to get started overcoming it.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

CBT is considered the most effective therapy for social anxiety disorder. It's the first line of treatment.

https://socialanxietyinstitute.org/social-anxiety-treatment

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2409267/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_anxiety_disorder


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Go for CBT with a lot of exposure exercises. You should push yourself to go out and try things you have never done before. Start small and then increase the difficulty.

For example, if you have a hard time being out, start taking a walk for a few minutes every day, during the night when there are less people. Then increase the time you spend out during those night walks. Try to notice how severe is your anxiety on a scale from 0 to 10, during each walk. When you feel more at ease and the anxiety is manageable, move to a more difficult challenge: like taking the walks during the day when there are more people outside. When you are comfortable with that, find a more crowded street.

Go to a public park. Just sit to a bench that is not in the centre for a period of time you have previously established. Like 20 minutes. Gradually increase the time and move more to the centre where people are.

Start asking girls for the time. You can start with elderly people at first as you should find it easier to do. Then move to girls. Start with lets say 2 girls for the first time, then increase the number of girls you are asking.

Go with someone to a restaurant, a pub, whatever. After a few times, when you feel more used to the place and what you are supposed to do, try to go there by yourself. To see how you are doing when you no longer have an anchor and you need to do the ordering on your own. You can then just challenge yourself to have a juice, a coffee or a beer on your way home, as often as possible.

Etc.

Exposure exercises are the most important part in your fight against this damn disorder. Your commitment to keep challenge yourself no matter what is vital. I have done all the exercises from above but I need to do a lot more. I don't go out as often as I'd wish.


----------



## Hannes92 (Jan 28, 2015)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Definitely CBT.
> 
> Psychotherapy is largely a waste of time (and money) for many people. You already know you have a problem with social anxiety. There's no need to delve deep into your childhood to discover what you already know. You need to get started overcoming it.


yeah you're right will try cbt then.Thanks


----------



## Hannes92 (Jan 28, 2015)

Francus said:


> I was told (multiple times, once from a psychiatrist) that CBT is definitely better for anxiety disorders. I'll probably try it soon (along with group therapy).


yeah I heard that too, but feels good to talk to someone aswell, but i guess what i need is to practice things.


----------



## Hannes92 (Jan 28, 2015)

Esteban said:


> CBT is considered the most effective therapy for social anxiety disorder. It's the first line of treatment.
> 
> https://socialanxietyinstitute.org/social-anxiety-treatment
> 
> ...


ok awesome thanks alot


----------



## Hannes92 (Jan 28, 2015)

sad vlad said:


> Go for CBT with a lot of exposure exercises. You should push yourself to go out and try things you have never done before. Start small and then increase the difficulty.
> 
> For example, if you have a hard time being out, start taking a walk for a few minutes every day, during the night when there are less people. Then increase the time you spend out during those night walks. Try to notice how severe is your anxiety on a scale from 0 to 10, during each walk. When you feel more at ease and the anxiety is manageable, move to a more difficult challenge: like taking the walks during the day when there are more people outside. When you are comfortable with that, find a more crowded street.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing this with me, It really makes what you're saying, to do exposure etc. Don't know how I'm gonna be able to do these kind of exercises but I will have to force myself. I realise cbt is what i need now.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

exposure itself isnt easy . and if you get in a group hope that you will be surrounded with people on your level . 
bc i was in a group with people mostly girls with extremely talking. there anxiety was way less than mine . most had relationship, work , one was pregnant. 
like hell i had nothing , was feeling as i didnt fit in.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

CBT x 100. It helped me anyway. From agoraphobic to:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f9/more-exposure-museum-ect-1450354/

Also traveling to NYC, Ireland ect. It started with baby steps of just checking the mail. It isn't easy but a therapist will incorporate CBT at an appropriate level without 'overloading' you. It was the mailbox for me.


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

CBT. I talked to therapists for years. It doesn't help with SA hardly at all.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

CBT


----------

